# "Unpaid Parent Leave" Do you still get a stamp or pension contribution frm EmployER?



## micheller (27 Sep 2006)

During unpaid leave do you still get a stamp or pension contribution  from your employer?


----------



## ClubMan (27 Sep 2006)

*Re: Parental leave*

I presume it depends on the terms & conditions of your contract of employment?


----------



## shipibo (27 Sep 2006)

*Re: Parental leave*

No pension contributions, as you are not working. I assume from question you are on a non-contribution scheme, how long are you off for ???


----------



## ClubMan (27 Sep 2006)

*Re: Parental leave*



crumdub12 said:


> No pension contributions, as you are not working.


Does that not depend on the terms & conditions of the individual's contract?


----------



## shipibo (27 Sep 2006)

*Re: Parental leave*

Have,nt seen a contract that allows for Pension contribs during long term sickness, time off work.Covered under normal holiday, sickness periods.

Assumed question would not have been posted if T+Cs stated pension contribs were paid during long periods of absence.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Sep 2006)

*Re: Parental leave*



crumdub12 said:


> Assumed question would not have been posted if T+Cs stated pension contribs were paid during long periods of absence.


Fair enough but in my experience people often ask questions on _AAM _that could easily be answered by referring to the terms & conditions of the relevant legal agreement so I always err on the side of caution and mention this possibility.


----------



## ajapale (27 Sep 2006)

*Re: Parental leave*

page from oasis provides some information regarding unpaid parental leave.

In the company I work with there is no explict mention of parental leave in the  contracts of employment. They follow what they consider best practice in HR terms.

Since there is no income during the period of unpaid parental leave there is no  PRSI (ER/EE) contribution. 

The position is interesting in relation to people in the DB pension scheme. Employees pay the accumulated arrears on their return and have the benefit of service built up during their absence. People on the DC scheme have the option to pay arrears on their return and the company will match the contributions.

aj


----------



## micheller (27 Sep 2006)

*Re: Parental leave*

Hi Clubman,

No, there's nothing in the contract that I can see. Would make it easy if there was 

Thanks Ajapale, that's very interesting as it would mean not losing any long term benefits of your employed status, I'll investigate further on that score, cheers


----------



## ClubMan (27 Sep 2006)

*Re: Parental leave*



ajapale said:


> Since there is no income during the period of unpaid parental leave there is no  PRSI (ER/EE) contribution.


But it *may *be possible to make voluntary PRSI contributions in such circumstances.


----------



## micheller (27 Sep 2006)

*Re: Parental leave*

Brilliant, thank you


----------



## ajapale (27 Sep 2006)

*Re: Parental leave*

How unpaid parental leave is handled seems to differ between employments. For instance the position for National School teachers is outlined below.

From the National Teachers Union INTO.


> *Unpaid Leave*
> 
> Parental leave is unpaid leave.
> This unpaid leave is                            not reckonable for pension purposes, however, it is                            reckonable for incremental purposes; ie your increment                            date is not affected by your period(s) of parental leave.
> ...


----------



## ClubMan (27 Sep 2006)

*Re: Parental leave*



> It does not constitute a break in service for PRSI purposes.


But presumably there are still no _EE/ER PRSI _contributions being made ignoring the possibility of voluntary contributions?


----------



## ajapale (27 Sep 2006)

*Re: Parental leave*

Yes, I seem to remember something on the pensionsboard website about 14 weeks PRSI credits but I cant find the reference right now.

added later from the pension boards Pension Provision for Women.


> What happens if I am not paying PRSI contributions?
> During any period in which you are not in paid employment or in
> self-employment, you will not be paying PRSI contributions and so
> your benefit entitlements may be reduced. In certain circumstances,
> ...


----------



## micheller (27 Sep 2006)

*Re: Parental leave*

Thanks a mil, this is exactly the info I'm looking for, cheers


----------



## slave1 (28 Sep 2006)

*Re: Parental leave*

DB pension scheme here, and employee pension contributions are mandatory during parental leave


----------



## shipibo (28 Sep 2006)

*Re: Parental leave*

Slave1,

        If you are not getting paid during parental leave ( I assume) , how can pension contributions be paid ??? , this is a question, I am not trying to be smart.


Micheller,

        Can you get back with a definitive response when you are finished your investigations ??


----------



## micheller (28 Sep 2006)

*Re: Parental leave*

Hi crumdub12,

For PRSI:
I'm going to just use the information as posted by Ajapale above (thanks!) to ensure contributions are made during the leave. I'll alsol check the dept of social&family affairs website.

Doesn't matter in this case whether it will be voluntary or mandatory as the desire is to make the contribution for continuity.

Pension maybe AVC's...


----------



## slave1 (28 Sep 2006)

*Re: Parental leave*

we have to pay either in advance or when we come back


----------

